# Lady Gaga To Become An Ordained Minister!



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Lady Gaga Set to Become An Ordained Minister?*







 December 18th, 2011 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AT2W Staff 
​



Lady Gaga Ordained Minister? Courtesy of celebrities.ninemsn.com.au

*Lady Gaga Set to Become An Ordain Minister?*​This is strange news but not so strange news when it comes from Lady Gaga. We are sorry to say that she has not entered into the Christian arena and now wants to ‘preach the gospel’. Contrarily, News reports are stating she is going to become an ordained minister. She wants to be able to marry a friend of hers in a upcoming wedding ceremony- gay wedding, that is.​_“Gaga is preparing to officiate the nuptials for her New York City yoga teacher Tricia Donegan, following the legalisation of gay unions in the state last June.”_​She’s also considering performing weddings at her concerts as well when she is ordained as a minister.
Wow! What a move. The more the gay community is pushing for these outlandish rights, Christians should be on their knees even more.
Source​


----------



## theAlist (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Laela (Dec 19, 2011)

ooohnnnooo.... not the Rampage glare!  

[methinks more GIFS heading this way... ]


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Laela (Dec 19, 2011)

Alicia....


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Laela (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 19, 2011)

^^^^ Thats the face...thats how I looked when I opened the thread...


----------



## aribell (Dec 19, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


>


 
lol. classic.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 19, 2011)

wow look at her face...



Laela said:


>


----------



## lilanie (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## LVLY210 (Dec 19, 2011)

The congregation better come with hard hats cause the church is going to cave in.


----------



## Laela (Dec 19, 2011)

Which church?  



LVLY210 said:


> The congregation better come with hard hats cause the church is going to cave in.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 19, 2011)

Laela said:


> ooohnnnooo.... not the Rampage glare!
> 
> [methinks more GIFS heading this way... ]



I'm finna to throw a tantrum...   Zee' gif is a' up and coming.

I shall return...


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 19, 2011)

Laela said:


> ooohnnnooo.... not the Rampage glare!
> 
> [methinks more GIFS heading this way... ]



I've had just about enough of this mess.   This is just how I feel.   Just think of Jesus when He pulled out His whip in the Temple, cause folks were defiling .... 



 GIFSoup


Laela... you and Nice & Wavy, Health&hair28, TraciChanel, Iwanthealthyhair67  come to calm me down.

nathansgirl1908 will be my attorney ...  She'll dare anyone to 'question' why I did it.  

ETA:  Alicialynn86 will start another 'Prayer Line' ... 

Imma' need GoddessMaker to come fix my makeup....  

and for crlsweetie912 to fix my 'hurr'...


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 19, 2011)

lilanie said:


>


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 19, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


>





Laela said:


> Alicia....



Alicia's siggy is perfect with her gif pic.   The little boy just leans to the side saying,

_'Just Loving God'.  _


----------



## Laela (Dec 19, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I'm finna to throw a tantrum...   *Zee' gif is a' up and coming.*
> 
> I shall return...


----------



## Laela (Dec 19, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> *Lady Gaga Set to Become An Ordained Minister?*


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Dec 19, 2011)

LVLY210 said:


> The congregation better come with hard hats cause the church is going to cave in.


 
For those that decide to join her church......


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 19, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> For those that decide to join her church......


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 19, 2011)

GIFSoup

"For real doh?"

I know we are joking and all, but I will be praying for this woman because when you play with 

you will get burned!


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Dec 19, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


>



Health&hair28

You put my FAVORITE gif of all time!!!!!!!


This sums up my feelings perfectly.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yep. 



Shimmie said:


> I've had just about enough of this mess.   This is just how I feel.   Just think of Jesus when He pulled out His whip in the Temple, cause folks were defiling ....
> 
> Laela... you and Nice & Wavy, Health&hair28, TraciChanel, Iwanthealthyhair67  come to calm me down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 19, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I've had just about enough of this mess.   This is just how I feel.   Just think of Jesus when He pulled out His whip in the Temple, cause folks were defiling ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> GIFSoup
> 
> "For real doh?"
> 
> ...




  @ Sha' nay nay ....  



And I agree, Precious Wavy... we do have to pray.   This mess is just gettin' outta' control.  

How could anyone take 'gaga' seriously in the first place?   Even the devil, knows it's a huge joke; he put her up to it.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 19, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Yep.





Nice & Wavy said:


>



nathansgirl1908 and Nice & Wavy ...  I'm serious, I'm finna throw a huge tantrum up in here.   I've had enough.   

nathansgirl1908, I hope you have a 'layaway' plan for 'Retainer Fees'... It's Christmas and I have 'grandchildren'.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Dec 19, 2011)

This one would be on the house, Shimmie.  No charge.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 19, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> @ Sha' nay nay ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm away from the forum for awhile, come back and see this mess.......makes me


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 19, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> This one would be on the house, Shimmie.  No charge.



Ahhhh, thank you, Love 

Now I can bake those extra batches of cookies...


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Dec 19, 2011)

Sigh..........................usually i'm pro gaga, and anti-gay discrimination but really...smh......wth.

I hope this is just a publicity stunt..


----------



## Okay (Dec 19, 2011)

The girl who's in love with Judas to become a minister?


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm away from the forum for awhile, come back and see this mess.......makes me



Sis, I hear you loud and clear.  

What bothers me is that this is a 'reproach' upon the purity of Ministry and its purpose ordained by God.    She is NOT called to this office.   Her motives 'cheapen' the meaning of what Ministry is about. 

Hence, I turned Janet Jackson and started throwin' stuff...     Ugggggh 

I have to remember though, who's behind all of this and he is a defeated foe. 

I take the pure meaning of Marriage seriously.   All of 'us' in here do.  

I'm just saying...  Gaga and em' don't have a clue about what Marriage truly is.  She needs to just sit her 'gaga' down and get to know Jesus.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Dec 19, 2011)

She's so anti-Christ. This is disgusting.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 19, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Sis, I hear you loud and clear.
> 
> What bothers me is that this is a 'reproach' upon the purity of Ministry and its purpose ordained by God.    She is NOT called to this office.   Her motives 'cheapen' the meaning of what Ministry is about.
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised at this though...there will be many that will mock what God has put in place.  Unfortunately for her, satan will make her and those like her, think that she is getting away with these things and when he has her in his grip....he will bite her in the butt!  So sad...so sad indeed.

However, this false gospel that she will be talking about, doesn't have any power...its void of life and substance.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm not surprised at this though...there will be many that will mock what God has put in place.  Unfortunately for her, satan will make her and those like her, think that she is getting away with these things and when he has her in his grip....he will bite her in the butt!  So sad...so sad indeed.
> 
> However, this false gospel that she will be talking about, doesn't have any power...its void of life and substance.



I got sumpin' for her...   

I'm praying for her heart and her salvation.  God can get a hold of her and use her for *HIS *glory and none other.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 19, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I got sumpin' for her...
> 
> I'm praying for her heart and her salvation.  God can get a hold of her and use her for *HIS *glory and none other.


That's right, sis...and I'm in agreement with you!  She will begin to open her mouth and what she wants to come out..WON'T!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 19, 2011)

What the? This heaux is gonna enjoy her time in hell 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> That's right, sis...and I'm in agreement with you!  She will begin to open her mouth and what she wants to come out..WON'T!



   Precious Wavy...  

Taking it to the book of Numbers with Baalam and Barrak ...   

Even the donkey made sense.   

Each time, Baalam tried to open his mouth with a curse (foolishness) it wouldn't come forth.     The enemy's plan is rendered null and void.    

Don't even get me started...


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Dec 19, 2011)

I knew she had a problem when she went out in that outfit that made her look like Satan himself.  She's a piece of work for sure. And unfortunately she's got so many people following her.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 19, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I knew she had a problem when she went out in that outfit that made her look like Satan himself.  She's a piece of work for sure. And unfortunately she's got so many people following her.



She's definitely a piece of work.   

She had 'sex' on an elevated stage with a dance partner on last year's IDOL finale.    Well, yeah they were 'clothed'  rolleyes but who wants to see that?   

I was out done...

(Shimmie 'clutches' pearls')


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 19, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> What the? This heaux is gonna enjoy her time in hell
> 
> 
> Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


Yet, even in all her foolishness and in the ignorance of her actions....the Lord doesn't want anyone to perish (be separate from Him for eternity) but wants all to come to repentance and be saved.  Hell was not made for man, but for satan and his fallen angels.  She is not exempt from this...the Lord died for her too.

As I fast and pray this week, the one thing that I will be adding will be this woman who is so lost and broken inside.  I pray that she will have a "Saul" experience, that her life may be saved.


----------



## MonPetite (Dec 19, 2011)

..................


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 20, 2011)

LittleGoldenLamb said:


> *Scans eBay for a cheap pearl necklace.*
> 
> *Buys necklace.*
> 
> ...



Like this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_Zfuv4DqYA


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 20, 2011)

This is only the beginning....unfortunately.We havent seen nothing yet. Thats why its so important for us to stand for righteousness! Cry aloud and spare not, blow the trumpet, so people wont think this foolishness is ok.We as believers can't have one foot in the world and out the world..we confuse people.We gotta be that light that cannot be hid, so people can see, you can live for God fully...


***steps off soapbox******


----------



## seraphim712 (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## BrandNew (Dec 25, 2011)

Please come Lord Jesus!


----------



## Writer100 (Dec 25, 2011)

You know, folks who play with God have a strange way of converting to His way of thinking in the end.  Think Saul of Tarsus, the guy who was the original Jesus in the play Hair (he had a show on TBN where he was preaching - still had long curly hair), even Jesse Duplantis (that's my boy, funny as all get out ).  So let's watch as well as pray because this could be a big score for Jesus.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Dec 25, 2011)

Writer100 said:


> You know, folks who play with God have a strange way of converting to His way of thinking in the end.  Think Saul of Tarsus, the guy who was the original Jesus in the play Hair (he had a show on TBN where he was preaching - still had long curly hair), even Jesse Duplantis (that's my boy, funny as all get out ).  So let's watch as well as pray because this could be a big score for Jesus.



Ooh I hope so! 


Sent from my iPhone. Please excuse the typos.


----------



## Guitarhero (Dec 25, 2011)

Father Jeffrey  on  "Slave Trade, Free Trade & Lady Gaga, homily"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28O54P0Naj4


"When we have an art that becomes a religion unto [itself], you have a Lady Gaga...I pray that she'll rethink the value she got in her catholic school education...[and] say" just maybe, I could use my talent in a different way, not only for myself, but for all my fans who'll be influenced by my look, by my behavior etc."  He doesn't condemn her, he said very clearly that their ministry prays for artists.  But he clearly mentions the end of a life of promiscuity and drugs etc.  In short, she is hurting.  Pray for her to find the tender love of G-d and come back to Him.


----------



## Laela (Dec 28, 2011)

Interesting POV...

I was watching a show on bullying the other night where Dr. Drew was interviewing bullied youths in middle and high school, and this handsome young man, Jamey, was part of the discussion. Before he killed himself, he tweeted this:

LadyGaga _*bye mother monster, thank you for all you have done, paws up forever*_

What bothers me most about Gaga is the millions of children who hang on to her every word..her seducing music, like she's the Pied Piper. Many who are familiar with that children's story know and understand that at some point, we MUST pay the Piper. For this little boy to seek comfort from someone who is so anti-God/anti-Christ is beyond disturbing. It's to the point his own family doesn't matter. His parents seemed to have done all they could and they seem to really care very much about him, yet that didn't seem to be enough. He pined for the attention of everyone else and of Lady Gaga. 

WHO is the real bully? {I am in no way discounting bullying in any form, esp in the schools...this is more of a spiritual question}

Painfully enough, after Jermey died, Gaga dedicated a song to Jamey , her "little monster" Why would anyone call a child a "little monster?" Even if we think she may be 'playing with God'...I see defiance in the midst of her pain.  It's time we wake up and see all this foolishness for what it really is. Yes, there is still hope for Gaga, like for all of us. But let's not act like we don't know what is going on.






Writer100 said:


> You know, folks who play with God have a strange way of converting to His way of thinking in the end.  Think Saul of Tarsus, the guy who was the original Jesus in the play Hair (he had a show on TBN where he was preaching - still had long curly hair), even Jesse Duplantis (that's my boy, funny as all get out ).  So let's watch as well as pray because this could be a big score for Jesus.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 28, 2011)

seraphim712 said:


>



This even has Michael 'turning in his grave'....


----------

